# A few HDR pictures from a local trip



## Trblmkr (Jun 27, 2015)

I took these pictures last weekend at Elakala Falls in West Virginia.  Usually I don't process waterfalls in HDR (and seems most other people don't either) but some of the colors and texture I was able to bring out was really fantastic.


----------



## ccauton (Jun 29, 2015)

Wow!  I love the composition and processing!  Really good job!


----------



## Trblmkr (Jun 29, 2015)

ccauton said:


> Wow!  I love the composition and processing!  Really good job!


Thank you CCauton


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 29, 2015)

Like them both. Prefer the vertical one because it's brighter.  Both very nice though.


----------



## RDenhardt (Jun 29, 2015)

Really nice images and processing


----------



## gjmata (Jul 14, 2015)

I really like these. What tone mapping operator did you use?


----------



## Trblmkr (Jul 14, 2015)

gjmata said:


> I really like these. What tone mapping operator did you use?


GJmata,
I do all of my HDR in photomatic Pro.
Combine all from from raw files and then save back into Lightroom for final touch ups.


----------



## gjmata (Jul 14, 2015)

I see. I use Luminance, a free application that allows one to choose one of several tone mapping operators, each one with a specific set of parameters. Finding the right combination of tone mapping and parameters can be rather tricky.

Most likely Photomatic does all this under the hood.

Thanks!


----------

